# Purchase Nikon parts?



## osirus (Nov 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is and place/ websitw where you can just order specific nikon parts?
My d700 took a spill, and i need a new bulb for the flash,and a new casing.
to get it repaired by nikon will be $500+ i was told by two camera shops.
they said its 95% labour costs.
So if i can order the parts, I can just fix it myself.
Question is, Is there a place i can order these parts?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's one resource for parts that may help you: nikon d700 parts | eBay


----------



## KmH (Nov 10, 2011)

Since it wouldn't be a warranty repair, you don't have to send the camera to Nikon.

You don't show your location in your profile maiking it impossible for anyone to recommend a shop near you. There are independent repair shops around the country that are Nikon authorized repair facilities that can get Nikon parts.


----------



## KmH (Nov 10, 2011)

And on what Boca Photo page are the parts the OP needs?

I don't think Boca Photo has that kind of parts.


----------



## osirus (Nov 11, 2011)

Im in st catharines ont canada

i see the 2 case parts i need on  ebay.
and i can find some flash bulbs on ebay that say for sb600
but i need to find what kind of bulb i need for the d700 onboard flash


----------



## perry1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

Try www.procamerarepair.com, they have alot of Nikon parts.


----------



## AbhijitGaba (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey guys, 
I recently bought a Nikon S8100 and I dropped it and broke the lens.Anyone know's what can be done to fix it ?


----------

